# DIY cooked dog/cat food



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.nocans.com/index.html

For anyone interested in home made dog/cat foods. 
We have a short history with raw food but we are distancing ourself from predominantly raw, simply because we noticed our dog prefers cooked meat and veggies.


----------------
Our dog still gets to eat raw chicken but, we don't feed anything else for a few hours to let the raw food digest.

Kibble takes a distant, last place and he must be starving to eat it.

Salt intake is necessary, however, most commercial dog foods and human grade foods contain more than enough. A general guideline, for 1,000 calories is 100 mg NaCl or for a 33lb dog daily NaCl intake should be around 100mg. 
Hot dogs, commonly used as treats, contain an avg of 1600 mg/hot dog.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/425075-nutritional-information-for-costco-hotdogs/


----------

